# Chateaux in Loire Valley



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

We're off for 8 weeks on 20th Sept, a week this coming Saturday. We will eventually end up in Spain but want to spend two weeks or so in the Loire Valley visiting some chateau, maybe about four.

But................. which would be your best 4 to visit?

Any suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

There are so many to choose from but one of my favourites is the one that spans the river, because I'm having a senior moment, I've totally forgotten what it is called......


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hi, A group of us went last year for the Rugby World Cup and visited cheverny
We were lucky as they had a large group of the fox hounds out on the day being recorded for a tv programme.
There is also a campsite 5 min up the road.
Saumur was also a nice town but little access to the Chateau. There is a touring site at Saumur and Ackermans & Bouvet is also based here.
great tour for a Euro!
Spence


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Chateau*

For sheer size - Chambord. It is in a really beautiful setting and next time we plan to tour the building. There is plenty of parking for large vehicles which was good to see.

Enjoy you lucky thing!

Sundial


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

I've remembered - Chenonceau


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

and there is a good, reasonable municipal campsite at Blere on the banks of the river, which is within cycling distance of the chateau and walking distance to the town centre for bakery, shops, restaurants etc.

Hope this is helpful,
Sue


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This may help:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-145287.html#145287

Dave


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Yes, it has Dave 'cos I printed it out a few days ago :lol: 

Interested to see which Chateau people really think are the best in the Loire.


----------



## bkjk (Feb 5, 2007)

HI BRIMO HOPE U GOT YOUR TV MOUNTED OK AND U ARE ENJOYIN YOUR 696 ALL THE CHATEAUX MENTIONED ARE GREAT BUT I MUST SAY CHAMBORD IS FANTASTIC ONE NOT MENTIONED IS AMBIOSE
REGARDS BKJK
PS HOPE MY FRENCH SPELLING ARE CORRECT


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Chambord for sheer breathtaking scale etc, Chenonceau for sheer beauty, Cheverney for interior stately home feel plus the hounds, Villandry for the gardens. But theses are just four! and there are many more chateaux worth visiting take Azay-le-Rideau or Villesavin for instance, little jewels, and there's medieval Blois, Saumur for the views and the town itself rather than the chateau, etc etc. Get a good book such as DK Loire valley (with pics!) and you can work out an itinery. You can overnight on carpark at or vary close to the first four I mentioned. Have a great trip, Ruth


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Chambord this August. not the best of days but this was just a huge thing of beauty. Front and back view. Inside was also alot better than some we have seen, although we love Blois and the Aire there the inside of the place was a little disappointing, but if you choose Blois make sure you do the Magic House next door to it.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone, keep 'em coming if you like, some great tips there. In our minds we can already imagine what the best four chateau are gonna be.


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

I would recommend Cheverny as well. And we stayed free of charge on the car park in the village itself. Whilst there try some wine from http://www.benoit-daridan.com/en/domaine.php Really very good.


----------



## 114927 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi

You lucky people - the Loire is a super area with so much to see. We have visited on several occasions (although not with a M/H). Chambord is definitely the biggest and most majestic and a must see. Big and masculine. Chenonceau is beautiful and another must see - smaller and more feminine. Azay le Rideau is also excellent as is Villandry and its gardens. If you can be in Amboise on a Sunday, there is a super market all along the river bank - excellent fresh local produce. Also little wine caves hewn out of the tufa limestone along the D751 road between Amboise and Chaumont - you will be made welcome and excellent local wines for very little money. Do visit also Leonardi da Vinci's house in Amboise where he spent his final years - very interesting and unique. Loches is a lovely little town with fortified keep south of Chenonceau on the D31 and well worth a visit.
We hope to be following in your wheeltracks when we retire in 2010. Have a great time


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

You see you will have trouble keeping it to 4 there is so much else of interest here. vineyard visits, mushroom caves, tuffeau caves and troglodyte dwellings...


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Have any of you been to the light shows that some of these chateau do in the evening?

Mind you we've been told that these stop mid-September in most cases but will be worth researching to find which ones do them through Sept/Oct if its suggested they are worth going to.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Slightly off topic, but if you are going to visit Saumur anyway, why not set a day aside for a visit to the Musée des blindés de Saumur (Tank Museum) too. If you thought the one at Bovingdon was good, this one will blow you away! 800 armoured exhibits from WW1 right up to the modern day. Just in case you have Chateau fatigue .. :roll: 

Azay le Rideau - a little gem of a chateau. Not to be missed. Should be in the top 4.

On the way down to the Loire, I recommend the Chateau de Chantilly, north of Paris. 

SD


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Azay is an absolute gem - aire and municpal site next door. Chambord. Amboise - visit our wine merchants Jacque and Vincent Gandon in Nazelle Negron - they deliver to the UK if you can't bring it back. Nazelle has an excellent site and Amboise now has a good aire. chenonceau is the jewel in the crown.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Thanks everyone for your inputs, its been brilliant.

We leave on Saturday next, as long as Eurotunnel do not keep us waiting too long :lol: and hope to be visiting some of the chateau you have all mentioned by middle of the following week.

We will take plenty of photo's and keep you updated re. the aires we visit.

Thanks again


----------



## 108853 (Dec 23, 2007)

SpeedyDux said:


> Slightly off topic, but if you are going to visit Saumur anyway, why not set a day aside for a visit to the Musée des blindés de Saumur (Tank Museum) too. If you thought the one at Bovingdon was good, this one will blow you away! 800 armoured exhibits from WW1 right up to the modern day. Just in case you have Chateau fatigue .. :roll:
> 
> Azay le Rideau - a little gem of a chateau. Not to be missed. Should be in the top 4.
> 
> ...


Tank museum sounds good!
We visited the Loire valley last summer and near the gate at one of the chateux there is a little French motor museum well worth visiting, shame I cant remember which one! (the one with speakers in the trees blaring opera music as you walk through the gates)!


----------

